# Kde 4.8 - non vedo più i lettori DVD

## MrAlphabet

Ciao

da quando o fatto l'aggiornamento a KDE 4.8 non sono più in grado di leggere CD e DVD. 

Guardando in /dev trovo regolarmente /dev/sr0 e dev/sr1. usando audacius posso ascoltarli, ma kaudiocreator (come qualsiasi altro programma di kde) dice che non rileva alcun dispositivo.

qualcuno può suggerirmi cosa fare ?? 

Grazie

Alex

----------

## xdarma

Premetto che sono imbufalito contro i kde-fail-velopers tanto da meditare il downgrade a kde-3.5.10, comunque: la versione precedente qual era?

Prima funzionava?

Hai tolto le use tipo "hal" e rimosso il predetto dai runlevel?

Magari nell'aggiornamento hai cambiato anche kernel?

Ciao.

----------

## MrAlphabet

Grazie per la risposta  :Smile: 

Sono un temerario e tengo sempre Kde in ~amd64 quindi era la 4.7, in effetti hai ragione kde con il tempo sta diventando "fumoso" per usare un eufemismo...

Cmq, hal ormai l'ho rimosso da tempo dal sistema, così come ho tolto ogni riferimento ad hal in /etc/portage/package.use e in make.conf ho inserito -hal tra le useflag per sicurezza  :Smile: 

Il kernel non l'ho aggiornato contestualmente, cmq è il 3.1.6-gentoo, ma lo escludevo perchè in /dev trovo entrambi i dispositivi.

Se da console lancio:

mplayer2 dvd://1 -dvd-device /dev/sr0

parte tutto regolarmente, anche con /dev/sr1 , mentre se cerco di aprirlo tramite il smplayer non succede niente... con VLC funzionano 

il problema rimane invece su K3b, Amarok e Kaudiocreator

Ciao

----------

## Meconiotronic

Eh bella domanda, anche io ho il 4.8 ma dopo aver letto il tuo post ho controllato e a me funziona, ti posto le mie use flag magari ti tornano utili:

"64bit X a52 aac aalib acpi aften akonadi alsa amarok2 amr animgif apache2

     archive artworkextra asf aspell auth auto-completion automount

     avahi bash-completion bittorrent blender blender-game bluetooth bookmarks

     cairo cdda cddax cddb cdio cdrom cdrtools colordiff colors consolekit

     cpudetection css cue cupsddk custom-optimization cvs dbus device-mapper

     dhcpcd directfb dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emoticons-manager encode facebook fat

     fbcondecor fbsplash festival ffmpeg firefox3 flac flash fontconfig

     freetts ftp gconf gif git gmail gnome gnome-print gps grub

     gtk gtk3 gzip -hal hddtemp hfs icons icq introspection 

     irc jack jpeg kde kdm konqueror lame lm_sensors mbrola

     mediaplayer mercurial midi mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn msql multilib

     musepack musicbrainz mysql nls nfs nsplugin ntfs nvidia opengl openssl pda

     plasma plugins png pnm pulseaudio qt3support qt4 rar real resolvconf rpm rss

     samba scanner semantic-desktop sms spell splash sql sse sse2 sse3 sse4

     ssse3 svg svgz syslog tcl theora tk tls truetype udev usb v4l v4l2 java

     video_cards_nvidia vorbis wav wavpack winetools xcomposite xine xinerama youtube zip

     -3dnow -administrator -alias -apm"

E la mia configurazione rc-update che magari ti manca qualche gestore driver userspace tipo udev:

rc-update

             bootmisc | boot                         

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

           fbcondecor |      default                 

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             net.eth1 |      default                 

               net.lo | boot                         

            net.wlan0 |      default                 

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

                  xdm |      default

Fammi sapere se ti servono altre info.

----------

## MrAlphabet

Ciao. 

Ho letto la lista delle tue useflag e ne ho viste di certe delle quali non conoscevo nemmeno l'esistenza ^_^

ho provato ad aggiungerne qualcuna in make.conf stasera appena torno a casa parto con la compilazione e poi vi faccio sapere..

----------

## k01

guarda che molte probabilmente sono già attivate dal profilo in uso, dovresti fare il confronto con emerge --info, non con il contenuto di make.conf   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

stai smascherando "a manina" o stai usando il file accluso all'overlay kde?

----------

## MrAlphabet

Ciao

ho smascherato tutto a mano perchè non avevo aggiunto l'overlay kde. 

cmq anche aggiungendolo, non è cambiata di molto la situazione, anzi non è cambiata affatto  :Neutral: 

quello che mi sembra assurdo è che solo i programmi di KDE non vedono i lettori DVD...

----------

